

Google is down - What is going on this week? - swiil

What is going on - git hub, google, level 3 was even down yesterday for some time any one want to talk about this?
======
erinfrey
Irony = placeholder text at
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/)

------
captaincrunch
Its normal for github to be down.

